# Do rats eat bugs?



## mommyofmany

First, is there a "food" section? If so, I think I missed it. :\

Anyways...

I've been reading around here, just to learn more about rats. I can't have any more pets right now, but there's no harm in expanding my knowledge of animals, right? lol. I read that rats are omnivores. If rats will eat other, smaller, animals, do they also eat insects, such as mealworms?

My sugar gliders eat mealworms and hedgehogs, from what I've read, eat mealworms so I thought maybe rats do too, just as a treat. :?:


----------



## lilspaz68

It can be used as a treat but you had better pray your rat doesn't want to lick your lips afterwards...hehehe.

You have to watch the protein for rats so it would be a very rare treat.


----------



## mommyofmany

ROFL!

What does a "balanced" diet for a rat consist of( x% protein, x% fat, etc...)?


----------



## illmithra

i work on a farm that breeds feeder insects and my ratties love all of them, it's hard keeping them to an occasional snack but it's not good for them to have alot so i do. but i wouldn't feed them anything i caught from the garden.


----------



## pinkyXstary

Pepsi likes to eat flies and spiders on free range time haha!


----------



## ledzepgirl16

My rat Scout viciously murders and devours any type of beetle, especially June bugs. Hearing the crunch is a little gruesome... :roll: 

But, as stated above, some rats are protein sensitive, so should be limited. As to the percent of fat and protein that a rat diet should have, I'm still undecided on this. The opinions range from single digit percents to about 24% for protein, so obviously you're going to get some varying answers. I like about 12%, that's worked fine for me.

I actually did have some male rats who were protein sensitive once, that's why I veer away from the higher protein. A few people completely disagree with this, though, and stick with the high protein diets. Also depends on the rat's stage of life. Babies need a little more protein.

I like to keep the fat as low as possible, since my rats have never had a problem keeping on weight. :wink:


----------



## RoRo

I can not control the bugs my rat eats. What he catches flying he eats. Though there is few moths in here now...


----------



## mommyofmany

Lol! I didn't realise rats were like that. Must be nice having little exterminators, eh? Heehee


----------



## myboys2

I was wondering about this myself as I have read stuff about rats eating grubworms. I thought about buying a few for them but I'm not sure yet if I'm ready to introduce them to "fresh meat"!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox

I used to have a rat who would literally catch moths in the air and then devour them. Other than that... I haven't really explored the idea too much, mostly because of the protein thing.

-Rozaylia


----------



## BlueSkyy

My boys get a mealworm every now and then. They don't really know how to hold onto them but they love eating them.


----------



## MariHxc

the only one of my rats that i've seen eat a bug was my hairless, Figgy.
i took him into the bathroom and he ate a sow bug :? those little things are so cute, so i felt bad.


----------



## clarry

Milo wolfed down a dead moth the other day...I was horrified, but found it kind of funny although I was a bit worried he might get ill...nope he's fine! Little carnivore lol


----------



## Forensic

The health section is where all food questions go. 

My boys get mealworms as an occasional treat. Sometimes the live ones, usually not though.


----------



## amandahoney

ew... somehow i don't think i could handle watching that. it's one thing to watch my gecko snap up crickets, but... little rattie hands and mouths are too... human, i guess. mammalian. although i'm sure they eat bugs if they end up in the cage, i don't want to think about it.


----------



## Kathleen

Ahab just munched a moth that strayed into my room.


----------



## myboys2

My boys were eyeing a june bug last night. I tried to help catch it but once I showed interest they just wanted to play with me, didn't care about the bug. I think my cats eventually ate it!


----------

